# Content not showing in Dreamweaver Design View



## caroleanneh (Sep 8, 2007)

I've used Dreamweaver CS4 to design a webpage. The script shows in code view as follows, but the actual content does not show in design view:

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">

Shop.html














----------------------------------------------

Home News The Artist The DeeJay Discography Schedule Media Testimonials Photos Shop Links Event Ads Tell A Friend Contact Us


NOW ACCEPTING MAJOR CREDIT AND DEBIT CARDS AS WELL AS PAYPAL WITH SECURE 
CHECK-OUT!











MERCHANDISE 

























































































Let the
Music Play
#2329
2003, 
Ripete Records 
$15.00

1. Let the Music Play
2. Only the Lonely
3. Leave It Alone
4. Can't Teach My
Old Heart New Tricks
5. Deed I Do
(Marlisa Dillon)
6. Here Kitty Kity
7. Snap Your Fingers
8. Don't Make Me Cry
9. Listen to the Rhythm
of the 
Falling Rain
10. Bad News
Travels Fast





Where Ever Love
Is Found
#2337
2004, 
Ripete Records
$15.00

1. Crawl Before You
Walk
2. Call Me
3. Satisfy My Soul
4. Once In A While
5. We'll Meet Again
6. Where Ever Love
Is Found
7. What Can I Do
8. Holy Cow
9. He Knows the
Rules
10. Fallen
(Marlissa Dillon)





Macon Memphis 
& Muscle Shoals
#2360 
2006, Ripete Records
$15.00

1. Macon,Memphis
& Muscle Shoals
2. Show & Tell
3. In Her Own Way
4. And I Love Her So
5. Don't Let It Get
You
Down
6. Love Looks Good
On You
7. We're Gonna
Make It
(Pam Russell)
8. Just You & Me
(Pam Russell)
9. You Better Move On
10. Hold On
to the Blues





The Emperor
#1079
2009, KHP Music Group
$15.00

1. A Hundred Pounds 
of Clay 
2.Love Won't Wait
3. Let It Be Me
(Marlissa Dillon) 
4. Feeling Happy
5. Blue Moon
6. Girl I Love You
7. I'll Be There
8. Drinkin Wine
(Spo Dee Oo Dee)
9. River Stay Away
from My Door
10. Emperor of My
Baby's Heart 
11. Hey Girl
12. (I'm Just A)
Fool for You
13. I Could Be Your
Everything 
(Shagtime, 1984)




 













PAUL CRAVER
LIMITED EDITION
TEE

Add a touch of "royalty" to your wardrobe
with 
The Emperor's classy tee shirt.
High quality 50/50 poly-cotton blend resists shrinking or fading.

Full-size graphic on back of shirt includes the slogan, "Dance Like You Are Royalty" with
smaller logo on front left chest.

Black
Available in adult sizes M, L and XL

$15.00


Size
Medium 
Large 
X-Large 




Prices include shipping and handling
within the continental US.
($7.00 shipping for international orders)

 










THE COMPLETE PAUL CRAVER LIBRARY
ALL 4 CD'S

$40.00

OR

***ADD A SHIRT FOR ONLY $10 MORE***
(WHILE SUPPLIES LAST)


Size
Medium 
Large 
X-Large 













 





----------------------------------------------------------

Copyright 2009 Paul Craver. All rights reserved.

I have inserted ------------ here to mark the part of the code that isn't showing. Can anyone spot an error I may have overlooked?

Thanks a buncc.


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

If you go to:

http://validator.w3.org/#validate_by_input

and paste your code (in the validate by direct input), you'll see loads of errors.

These are errors with your HTML code - and these will be the cause of your problem.

The validator website will give you hints on how to fix, and check out w3schools.com for tutorials.

Hope it helps


----------

